

Why Financial Literacy Fails - juneyham
http://business.time.com/2013/03/11/why-financial-literacy-fails/

======
thebear
I agree with the author when he says, "Fundamentally, you only need to know
one thing: To build wealth, you must spend less than you earn." But there
remains one other thing. To build wealth, you'll have to keep your money
somewhere. That somewhere is going to be some form of investment. Hence, to
build wealth, you must make more on your investments than you lose. Now ask
yourself: had I kept my money under the mattress instead of investing it,
would I have more now, or would I have less? How much more or less? Funny
thing is, most people don't know. This tool can tell you: greaterthanzero.com

------
gee_totes
Does anyone have any good book recommendations on the intersection of personal
finance/behavioral economics that's not a self-help/manage-your-money-type-
book?

~~~
nazka
<http://personalmba.com/best-business-books/>

Try the books at the end - Personal Finance (or Finance and Accounting too).

